# So what happens next??



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm on Round 3 Clomid now.. I was given 3 rounds of 50mg. We have an appointmemt at the clinic at the end of this month, but I have no idea what comes next. We've been told we start IVF in June, so between start of March and end of May is a mystery to me right now.. What are your experiences??

Thanks Xx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey there   

I too was given 50mg for 3 months.  I had my appointment the other week and was given another 3 months and advised to not have a break.  I think my consultant believes clomid should work for me but I'm losing faith. I have another appointment at the end of April so I assume that if clomid has not worked by then we'll get onto discussing other treatments. The waiting time for ivf at my hospital is now less than 18 weeks - yay!

J9
x


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Like j9 says, they will probably offer you more clomid. I was given 3 cycles supply initially but when 100mg didn't work first time they gave me a higher dose for another 3 cycles. In total I have been given enough for 5 cycles   They mgiht give you a higher dose....who knows but don't give up hope babe


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, ladies 

J9.. have a peek at the tinterweb, babe and you'd be amazed how many success stories there are re Clomid and they come from women with all sorts of issues  Don't lose faith! This is the exact time you should be calling on it 

Floss.. I was already ov'ng, that's why I questioned why they gave it to me, but then I read/was told that it works to boost
your eggies, therefore your chances. I do sometimes think though [for me, personally] that my clinic are just hoping the cheaper
stuff works first. Then again>>  like I say above, it has worked for thousands of women with all sorts of issues.. so ya never know 

I guess I'm just impatient and need to know!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

serenfach you may find that if the clomid doesnt work ( it does) they will let you take a break before IVF, personally i would do this, a good break would probably do you good not just emotionally but physically too, you body has been working overtime while on clomid + it isnt a bad thing if you let it your body settle for a while before further more invasive TX

i know we can all be impatient but honest the time will go nowhere + you can use it to prep for TX

xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Cleg 

Long story [can't get an appointment at our clinic until mid April] so I may not be able to have anymore Clomid until then [probably more like May] and I can't see them agreeing to Clomid a month before our IVF appointment.

You're right about the time disappearing.. I am impatient, but I also realise how incredibly quickly it's gone since I popped my
first pill!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

How are you chicken? Interesting looking chart you have this month. I think I would discard that really high one.....You obvioulsly had a bad nights sleep lol


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hulloo babe  

Yeah, it's almost a 'neat' looking chart, innit??  As for the mighty high temp there, yep.. due to a VERY bad night - no sleep at all in fact! I seem to either not sleep or fall unconcious at the moment. Damned sore throat and cough don't help.. doing my swede  

How are you doing? Any se this month? Any sign of ov? Sorry if you've told me already, sweetheart.. my brain is fried from work. It's been a mental week


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

No sign of ov yet...few aches but I didnt ov till really late last time. Dh and I are BMSing every other day at least just in case. Havent really had any side effects this time. Nothing I cant handle on a day to day basis anyway. 
If you dont have a good nights sleep then it is not worth taking your temp....thats the catch with BBT charts. 
Take care x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry, Floss.. forgot to come back here to reply!  

So d'you think you ov'd babe?? It's looking good for you around CD12/13/14. Do you know that you can add your own coverline?

My chart is finally calming down a bit. Cough and sore throat wearing off now, so I'm sleeping better.. 

Hope you're ok


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey SF, I couldn't ov ov'd whenyou suggested cause my temp dropped after and it is supposed to stay elevated in the luteal phase of your cycle cause of the corpeus luteum releasing progesterone. I am hoping it will be a repeat of last cycle and I will ov around day 28-30..... go to the clinic on the 9th march so I will be discussing my charts and if it is opossible to get folicle tracking or something. I still have enough clomid for 2 cycle plus 5 extra tabs    In an ideal world I won't need them. Any news on whats next for you then?


----------

